# OK I have another question: import tax at the airport



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

A chum of mine has just informed me that when he went to China, at the airport they charged him an import tax for the electrical/electronic goods he had in his carry-on luggage (iPhone, laptop etc.), despite the fact that they were very obviously not new. Can I expect this to happen at either Bangkok or Chiang Mai airports?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

No. You should not EXPECT it.

I've always entered Thailand traveling on a US passport, by air, rail and ground vehicle, and have never had my baggage, checked or carry-on, inspected. Nor have I ever been questioned about what I possess.


----------



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

stednick said:


> No. You should not EXPECT it.
> 
> I've always entered Thailand traveling on a US passport, by air, rail and ground vehicle, and have never had my baggage, checked or carry-on, inspected. Nor have I ever been questioned about what I possess.


Oh, that's good to know - thanks, Stednick!


----------

